# Light Plane Crash Filmed From Inside Cockpit!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

They all survived!






Roger


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect the aircraft was overloaded for the prevailing conditions - high take-off ground height, high temperature, sun, mountains and associated turbulence they were very lucky to survive!

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I agree Dave

The take-off run was far too long and indicates overloading. Had I not got airborne quicker I would have aborted the take-off.

If the FAA see that clip I hope they prosecute the pilot and pull his licence (or licenSe since it is USA).

Had a passenger been killed, I think a charge of Manslaughter would have been justified.

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Didn`t appear to be gaining speed.

Dave p


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave P

Well he got enough speed (just) to get airborne, but later height was his problem  

"We have never left one up there yet" - but I prefer runways for landing (call me a coward?) and preferably near a cold beer and a hot st....... (ends in 'ess' in case anyone is wondering) :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a little short in the height department.


GP says I must lose at least half a stone or grow another two inches. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In aviation-speak it is termed 'Wide-bodied' :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'.....another two inches.'

Maybe you should - Lady P might not be happy with only two inches" :lol:


----------

